# My Betta Buddies



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Not bad for a veiltail  I think hes rather cute lol


























Still trying to get a half decent pic of this fellow. Love it when he flares up


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice! My personal favourite is the first one, but they're all beautiful.


----------

